# Searching for a female vizsla



## veloursvert (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello All! 

Lovely to find a forum of V minded people here.  Currently our family is looking to rescue a female Vizsla, we have actually had quite a difficult time finding available females over the past 8 months and I just wanted to post here to see if anyone had any leads.

My family lives in the San Francisco bay area, we have a fenced in yard and a member of the family who goes jogging daily and is hoping for a 4 legged partner if possible. We are 10 min from the local dog park and we have a 2 year old male Basenji at the house, there are no children at home. We are hoping to find a girl (between the ages of 9 months to 7 years) who likes being a part of the family and appreciates dogs and people alike. Ideally our new friend would be at a maximum 600 miles away from the SF Bay or have a rescue organization who would be willing to get her within 600 miles. We are fortunate enough to have a few Vizsla clubs in our area, the people from the Northern CA Society have been extremely helpful and we are looking forward to participating in functions when our V girl is found. 

If anyone hears anything - a family who has had a situation change, or a rescue group who has a new arrival - we would be very much appreciative! 

Regards, 
Lauren


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1743.msg12286.html#msg12286

Here is the discussion we had a few weeks ago about an 8mo old, probably 9 months now, in Illinois. She was on Craigslist. Check it out!


----------



## withdrew (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys! My first post, love browsing these boards and reading about these amazing dogs.

I was also looking for a V. We are an athletic family (wife and I are in decent shape (wife much more so!), we are in our 30's) and we have two children, ages 3 and 1. We live in NYC (one of the outer boroughs, not midtown-high-rise-concrete like most non-NY'ers are familiar with from film and print) and we are close to a great park with a dog-run. We live in a very residential neighborhood, plenty of families and dogs of all breeds.

So I saw the above link and actually tracked down the Craigslist Ad posted by Carlos, and got in touch with him. Their V is 8 or 9 months old and is named Annie.

Everything sounded great, the pics were awesome, seemed like we were well on our way to making a deal, but we spoke on the phone, and Carlos let me know the harsh truth: Annie is way too much dog for us.

They walk/run/jog with her like 3 to 5 miles a day, rain or shine, and apparently she has infinite energy to spare. I don't think they've ever tired her out. She was bred to be a hunting/bird dog rather than a show dog, and while her temperament is sweet (they also have a 3 year old) the energy level that Carlos described seemed like a lot, even for a V. I've been researching this for over a year, and I know "a tired V is a good V" and I know you can't really over-do it with respect to exercise, but an hour walk/jog/run in the morning and again at night, with some horseplay and games in the afternoon and some high-speed activity on the weekends should be enough. From what Carlos described, I just don't think that would be enough for Annie.

I didn't meet Annie, this is just information I got from Carlos through emails and over the phone.

If all V's were like this, I just don't see how any could thrive with a family that works or are living in an urban area where the owners don't have acres of land or a huge fenced-in yard. I have seen a few very well-behaved V's in NYC so I know it can be done, and unless their V's are on a treadmill for 2 hours a day in their 800 square foot apartments, those V's are getting a moderate amount of exercise, probably even less than the amount I described above.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

That sounds crazy. I had no idea Annie was such a handful. I am wondering if they are making the mistake of trying to exercise her til she's tired.

Personally I don't run with Kobi at all, he's simply too young from what I have been told, and it would be bad for his joints. 

I think Kobi has adjusted to my schedule and the exercise he gets. I walk him most days, but there are some days when it's raining at the wrong time and we can't go (he HATES the rain, I'll run in the rain any day). Yes he can be needy for attention all the time because he's rarely truly exhausted, but I deal with it and play with him.

About the only time Kobi gets tired is if he spends the entire day at my parent's house, where he can run around (big house), go outside a lot off leash, and play with the cat. THEN he passes out around 8 PM.

Maybe Annie is just an exceptional Vizsla that never runs out of energy, or maybe they're expecting too much as far as her mellowing out when tired. I know Kobi is crazy 98% of the time... I just deal with it lol.

I'm a bit more curious about Annie after reading your post, maybe I'll pay her a visit to get my own opinion sometime  She can't be more than 45 minutes from where I live.


----------



## withdrew (Apr 5, 2011)

Carlos seemed like a very nice guy, and he was very honest and straightforward. He also seemed very knowledgeable and experienced with dogs, and he said that he hasn't seen energy like Annie.

He did mention 2 speeds: Running full-blast and sitting in your lap. That definitely sounds familiar and consistent with the breed!

He wasn't trying to scare me off or anything, he just wanted me to be aware of what to expect. I don't think Annie is representative of ALL V's, so while I'm not going to adopt Annie, I am still considering a V.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I am still surprised they are running that distance with her at that age. I'm no dog expert, but I thought it was bad for them and it's a big contrast to what I am doing with Kobi (who is about the same age). However, sometimes it seems like Kobi can go and go and go until you absolutely force him to stop. If he is having fun, he'll keep having fun for hours! Only when he is at home will he really be a couch potato.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! That seems like a lot. Jake is a year and a half and he has gotten used to the exercise we give him. Sure, you can tell when he hasn't been out for a couple of days but he never gets too crazy. Honestly, it was so cold in Michigan this winter there were weeks when he only got out twice and I was SO impressed with how well he handled it. When we do take him out, he gets a short walk then about an hour of offleash play (fetch with the Chuck-It ball, he likes to catch, likes to play Keepaway with the ball etc). I think if Annie is getting that much running in, she is used to it and her body doesn't tire out. I do think all V's are different though because I read some stories on here and think wow, Jake is not that crazy! 

I think anyone can make a V work if they are willing to put in the time and most importantly give all the LOVE back that they give.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I kind of wonder if Kobi is right and they are over-exercising Annie. I do remember Merc being crazy at 9 months, and i remember thinking that it was impossible to tire him out so we never bothered trying. Its still possible to live with them  so don't let that put you off. We did find that training sessions, indoors during winter, helped settle him down much more than extra physical exercise. Actually our breeder said to us not to exercise him too much or all we would end up with was a very fit dog

Merc settled down a lot between two and three. He still has two walks a day (half an hour on leash before work, alone for 8 hours in a back yard with activity toys and then an hour with some off leash play and running at night), and a bit extra on weekends but it does seem to tire him out now and then these days. 2 years ago he was never tired. He also came from a kennel that breeds for hunting as well as showing.

I think the kind of exercise and life style you describe would be great for a V but just be prepared for her brain to be on all the time.


----------



## withdrew (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I'm just waiting for the timing to be right. I know these guys are basically "puppies" for up to the first 4 years, so I really want my kids to be manageable and in control, steady and on their feet before I introduce a pup. I can't expect a pup to really know the difference between his/her toys and baby toys, etc. I also don't want the kids to get scared or be intimidated because the puppies tend to mouth and nip with those razor sharp teeth. I want their first experience with a dog to be a positive one.

So all that being said, it leaves me with two options:

Wait until both kids are a little older

or

Get a young adult/older puppy to "fast forward" past SOME of the puppy tendencies (sharp teeth constant mouthing etc.)

I appreciate all the info and the wealth of knowledge and experience on this board! It's very helpful and reassuring.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Withdrew- For what it is worth, your description of activities would tire out my 8 month old far more quickly than a routine 3-5 mile run each day - particulary if the run follows the same route at the same time each day.


----------



## withdrew (Apr 5, 2011)

We're debating it back and forth, and really, if we don't feel ready, we're probably not ready.

How many of you (who are reading this) have a V with children (specifically toddlers) in the house?

I've had a dog before so I know that they become the center of attention, and it's a 20 year commitment and it changes your life, mostly for the better, but sometimes...

What do you do for vacations where you can't bring your V? I feel like they're so high-energy and such a demanding breed, it would be very difficult to bestow that responsibility on a friend or family member.

If I close my eyes and imagine my life with a dog, it's a full-grown (but on the small side) adult, well-behaved Vizsla, trotting by my side during a jog, catching a frisbee or playing fetch in an open field, etc. etc. But the reality is, especially when getting them as puppies, my life will be vastly different than that, especially when adding toddlers (and the toys/potty training/etc.) to the mix.

I love the open dialogue and I know time is on my side. I am in absolutely NO rush, so as I already stated, I realize this is a huge 15-or-so year commitment and I take it very seriously.


----------



## veloursvert (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, we feel confident in the exercise factor... we just need to find a V to exercise!  
I think IL is a bit too far...


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

withdrew said:


> We're debating it back and forth, and really, if we don't feel ready, we're probably not ready.
> 
> How many of you (who are reading this) have a V with children (specifically toddlers) in the house?
> 
> ...


I would focus on the kids for now. The facts are: 1. These dogs are expensive. 2. They take almost as much of your time as you can give them. 3. They need allot of exercise. 4. It will be like you have another toddler in the house who is smarter, faster, has big teeth and requires just as much attention.  I am a firm believer that the kids need to be old enough to take care of the dog if *YOU* don't want another responsibility.


----------



## withdrew (Apr 5, 2011)

I can't argue with that.

Thanks for the advice. I really do appreciate all the comments, either PRO or CON with respect to the acquisition.


----------



## withdrew (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you think a dog like Annie could be somewhat "de-programmed" to thrive on a more moderate exercise schedule?

I love the fact that she has interacted with a toddler already, as well as other dogs, and that the hardest part of her puppyhood has somewhat passed (mouthing, sharp baby teeth, etc.).

I think she is such a promising dog and I don't know when the next chance I'd have to get a young V with a good pedigree might arise...


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

withdrew--we have 3 children, and one of them is a toddler. She is more exhausting than the pup quite frankly ;D Pumpkin (now 9m) is very tolerant of all 3 kids. I defintely have to keep an eye on my lil' one, because if I were a dog, I would be tempted to have a taste of her pretty skin; however, we have had no issues related to safety. Having a V is a huge responsibility, so I often endure a "pleasant" exercise outing w/ the lil one screaming about wanting to go home etc. Oh well. I knew that when I got into it, and I wouldn't change a thing. Last week was spring break, and I did not want to board our dogs. They do not get enough exercise, and I don't want Pumpkin picking up barking; therefore, we rented a dog friendly house in the mountains. Vacations can take on a new twist, including hassles, so if you have ANY doubts, waiting is best. Annie (didn't read all the posts) or any dog always has the potential to have some "wrinkles" that need ironing out, and you have to be prepared for that. Many times, the issues that come up are unforeseen, but you still have to have the financial, emotional, and physical willingness to do the ironing for the well-being of the dog and family. Good luck making your decision!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know from experience, but I imagine Annie could be "de-programmed" to have less exercise. I can tell you that a Vizsla does not need to run 3-5 miles a day at that age. You're just going to have to put up with a bit more craziness in the house. If they ever get TOO crazy, it's time for a time out in the crate in another room (doesn't have to be long! Just wait for them to calm down!).

Last time I talked to Carlos, he mentioned his mom may watch the puppy for them. You may have to beg if you are still interested in Annie


----------



## withdrew (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, we discussed that over the phone, he was looking into getting his parents or a friend to take her in while he completes a work assignment. Again, I don't think he was trying to scare me off, but just giving me all the information possible. I know he was a little apprehensive immediately because I'm from NYC, and rightfully so, as there is undeniably less room to run on my property than elsewhere in the world.

From what Carlos described to me, I just don't think Annie is an option for us. Time is on our side, so I'll just keep my eyes open if something comes along, and once the kids get a little older, we'll probably get a pup, should be another year or two.

But I'll keep thinking about the possibilities!


----------

